# Hilton Head



## T Tolbert (Jun 18, 2013)

Tips, tactics, Secrets, ect. 

Headed down there the last week in July and I'm borrowing a kayak. Can anybody provide any of the above 

Thanks


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm a little surprised 90 views and nothing. 

Ill figure it out maybe


----------



## pmick19 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have no idea about that area or what works there but don't forget to take the obvious things.... Alot of water and alot of sunscreen. There is nothing more miserable being on a kayak thirsty and burnt.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 21, 2013)

Where are you staying?


----------



## David Parker (Jun 21, 2013)

I just surf fish it in the middle of summer.  People catch alot of Lemon sharks around HHI.  For bait I use mullet, (not herring)


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 21, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Where are you staying?





My folks got a place for 2 weeks in I think sea pines. 

We are going to take the little one down for a few days


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jun 22, 2013)

There's a brackish tidal pond on the left hand side of the road as you approach Salty Dog from the main entrance.  I've heard it's a good bet if you time it as the water is flowing in just before high tide.  No yak necessary as you can bank fish it.


----------



## philtuts (Jun 23, 2013)

If you want to catch sharks or croaker, fish off the point at South Beach that is very close to the Salty Dog in Sea Pines. Just walk out on the beach as far to the point as possible and throw off to the right (that's where I've had most success). 

Use medium heavy spinning tackle rigged with 2-4 oz. sinkers as the current can be strong there. I've used anything from squid, cut mullet, whole fresh croaker, and cut sting ray and done pretty well out there. Lots of small sharks with some 3-4 footers mixed in as well. Cast out as far as possible, but I've also caught them close in. Lots of other sea life for the family to enjoy as well. 

Let us know how you do!

P.S. I've also caught some redfish in the lagoons in Sea Pines and in Palmetto Dunes as well (also close by on the island).


----------



## philtuts (Jun 23, 2013)

After re-reading your post, you'd probably do well off the point at South Beach if you 'yak' your baits out in the surf and use larger baits/tackle. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there marsh and creeks around HHI? Or is it just surf fishing?


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks fellas. 

A buddy told me about throwing a spook real early in the morning in the surf. 

I think I'm going to try that.


----------



## philtuts (Jun 24, 2013)

There are marshes and creeks on the intercoastal side of the island as well as some inland creeks, too. I've mainly surf fished though. Spooks are awesome. What did he say he would catch on them in the surf?


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 24, 2013)

Sharks. Which I thought would be a blast on a bass rod


----------



## David Parker (Jun 25, 2013)

If it's a swim/beach area, i've been advised by lifeguards that you can't shark fish.  Doesn't change anything, just make sure you tell them you are targetting something else.  

Now, anyone know of a public access to pick scallups or oysters around the island?  Isn't it the right time or no?


----------



## philtuts (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah they will tell you not to shark fish and technically it is posted on those signs up by the boardwalks where you walk onto the beach, BUT I always seem to be fishing for something else, like redfish or stingrays, when asked about that..


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm really excited about going. Thanks for all the help


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 28, 2013)

Can somebody explain the poping cork technique ?

I hear everybody talking about it but I know nothing about it. 

Thanks


----------



## David Parker (Jun 28, 2013)

Sand in my toes, coldie in the coozie,  Buffet on the radio.  Cliche as you like it.


----------



## jdthayer (Jun 28, 2013)

Ty, the popping cork works really well in the bay areas with a jig head tied to it. Use a mono or another leader under the poppingn cork with the jig head and Gulp shrimp or a saltwater assassin on it. Pop along as you reel in your bait. Works well on trout. I've heard of folks catching red fish on them as well, but I haven't. We have caught all of our sharks in the surf using lady fish or croakers cutbait or a whole fish just like a minnow for bass fishing, however, I would recommend a steel leader or of some sort as the sharks' tails will rip through line like crazy! Never been to HH but surf fishing has been the same everywhere I've been. Good luck and call a fellow sometime!


----------



## T Tolbert (Jun 28, 2013)

Send me your number guy. Long time no see or hear from


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 8, 2013)

Fish in the morning for whatever, Kayak out a 1-2 lb chunk of fish past the second bar in the evening, might get a 5-6 foot shark.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't care one little bit about catching a big shark. Them thangs will bite you.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 9, 2013)

NOTE:  there were no blue crabs big enough to keep at the public fishing pier on Pickney.  Waste of valuable drinking time on the beach.  Didn't see anybody fight'n any fish either.  On another note, the smell of coco butter and tan wimens on the beach was abundant.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 9, 2013)

I like that last report!!


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 27, 2013)

So far nothing!! I fished the incoming yesterday and didn't get a bite. I did hook up with a good red the first morning messing around throwing a spook in the surf. 
I've got a few more days to figure it out


----------

